# BBA .. Never used co2



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

I see in you re last pictures your plants are showing defeciencies. You need to dose some sort of fertilizer or your plants are going to leech ammonia back into the water column and cause algae. Co2 isn't necessary, but fertilizing your plants are. At least some root tabs should help you. 
Spot treat with excel or h2o2 and then manually remove.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the response. I'm pretty sure I have a potassium deficiency in all of my tanks. Would that cause the spot algae? Would upping it help? Should I try some diy co2? How would these plants react to a peroxide dip? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

Oh and is there a good person to ask for some potassium? I can't fathom paying $4 for it online but $10 shipping (for dry ferts) 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Aurie said:


> Oh and is there a good person to ask for some potassium? I can't fathom paying $4 for it online but $10 shipping (for dry ferts)


Have you tried looking in the local subforums for someone nearby?


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

I just don't know if ordering a whole pound online is viable right now. Was kinda hoping u could order like.. A measuring cup worth from some one with some cheap shipping. If that helps my tank then I'll order more. I have a lot of half opened bottles of failed attempts. 

I guess I have black brush algae not black beard algae

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffHerr (Mar 12, 2010)

Unless I'm wrong, BBA, Black Beard and Black Brush algae are all the same. And proper frets help to fix that.

I think spot algae is usually a phosphorous deficiency, but I could be wrong.

Don't worry about buying ferts and it not helping you... If you have a planted tank, you need ferts. Read about Estimative Index (EI) programs, buy the ferts you need (4 diff dry ferts) and save on shipping.


----------

